

Yahoo says Marissa Mayer has fixed its biggest problem - skennedy
http://qz.com/184046

======
jchonphoenix
I'm pretty certain this is only somewhat true. Most companies I know
(including almost all YC companies) would still need a "Yahoo premium" to go
to Yahoo.

